# Bose Audio upgrade help



## 2014 Encore (5 mo ago)

Bose is junk just like all stock car audio systems. You can do better by installing good quality aftermarket stereo products.


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi,

Here's a copy/paster of my answer from your other thread:

"I don't have a definitive anwser but I tried something similar with my Pontiac G5. I changed the factory head unit for the same one but with a USB input. I wanted to keep the car as OEM as possible. That was a bad idea. The dealer needed to reprogram it to fit in the car but they cannot because, in their programming tool, the option code for this head unit wasn't existant. I ended up selling the head unit to buy a Pioneer one of sonicelectronix.com. They give you everything you need to fit your head unit in you car."

Have a nice day


----------



## srdanger1 (10 mo ago)

JosQuelqu1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's a copy/paster of my answer from your other thread:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I’ve seen that. Thank you for the response. I’m probably going to do that.


----------

